# How do you keep buds bright green after harvest?



## Milovan (Oct 6, 2013)

Some of my harvested buds turn from bright green to brown so is this caused 
from not hanging drying branches in total darkness to dry out some?
Why do buds turn brown and how do you keep your buds bright green after harvest?
Anyone? Thanks for your help in advance.


----------



## Dibbsey (Oct 6, 2013)

keep bud on the stem and dry as natural as you can ina dark place. I dry in a ventilated area for a week with the bud still on the stem. no heating no cooling nothing to try n speed it up. patience is key. even after the week it wont be fully dried you will have to cure it after. Also depending on the strain you have and whether you flushed before harvesting can effect the colour.


----------



## Milovan (Oct 6, 2013)

Dibbsey said:


> Also depending on the strain you have and whether you flushed before harvesting can effect the colour.


The strains I'm working with are Blue Dreams and GSC's.
I grew out the BD's before and after the initial hang dry
the light green buds turned a light brown color. I practice all the things you 
mentioned except for keeping them in the dark during the hang dry.
The smell and potency were out of this world though but I did
not care for the brown color to the buds. I wonder if flushing and hang drying
in a dark place would help keep the buds green?


----------



## racerboy71 (Oct 6, 2013)

Milovan said:


> The strains I'm working with are Blue Dreams and GSC's.
> I grew out the BD's before and after the initial hang dry
> the light green buds turned a light brown color. I practice all the things you
> mentioned except for keeping them in the dark during the hang dry.
> ...


 How on earth would flushing effect the color of the dried buds??


----------



## nova1992 (Oct 6, 2013)

actually im curious to this as well!!
off to www.google.com to help me solve my problem!!


----------



## NightOwlBono (Oct 6, 2013)

Whenever I think of brown weed I think of those farmers in Mexico that pile it up in a field to sun dry...not ideal...
I'm not saying you did this.

but what was your humidity when you hung them?and how much airflow did you have in the room? 
Also why do you choose not to hang them in darkness?


----------



## chocobear (Oct 6, 2013)

Dibbsey said:


> keep bud on the stem and dry as natural as you can ina dark place. I dry in a ventilated area for a week with the bud still on the stem. no heating no cooling nothing to try n speed it up. patience is key. even after the week it wont be fully dried you will have to cure it after. Also depending on the strain you have and whether you flushed before harvesting can effect the colour.





racerboy71 said:


> How on earth would flushing effect the color of the dried buds??


There is no evidence anywhere that suggests flushing would effect the color of the dried buds.

So, it wouldn't, and it didn't, and it doesn't, flushing does nothing to effect the color of dried buds


----------



## Milovan (Oct 6, 2013)

NightOwlBono said:


> what was your humidity when you hung them?and how much airflow did you have in the room?
> Also why do you choose not to hang them in darkness?


I forget the humidity reading but at outdoor harvest
time in SoCal humidity is usually not a issue. I also had a couple 
of box fans going at the far end of the room not blowing directly on the hanging branches. 

I had the plants
dry some upside down in a partly covered big outdoor room
25' x 14'. 2/3 of the roof not being covered and the plants 
were hanging under the 1/3 that did have roof covering so the 
hangs branches were not in direct sunlight but it was still bright 
in the room during the day. Next time around I am thinking of covering
the roof top completely to blacken out the room sufficiently during day 
and night hours to try and keep the buds light green. Along with the 
correct humidity level, circulating air and a dark room I hope the buds 
will stay light green.


----------



## nova1992 (Oct 7, 2013)

Milovan said:


> I forget the humidity reading but at outdoor harvest
> time in SoCal humidity is usually not a issue. I also had a couple
> of box fans going at the far end of the room not blowing directly on the hanging branches.
> 
> ...


sunlight degrades THC
don't hang your buds in the sunlight


----------



## beeralot (Oct 8, 2013)

Cant really say to much as the browning but im on my first grow slash harvest and i just dry in a dark place for 4 to 5 days like a closet on the stem in the dark and both the sativa and indica strains are still green. try that. Not sure still a newb but it worked for me. great job keep up thr good work.


----------



## jestermite (Nov 17, 2013)

not sure of how light exposure affects things... but i know from first hand exp that the faster I get the buds dried and into jars for curing the better the green color. forget the week b.s. unless you live in high humidity and have no choice


----------



## Purpsdro420 (Nov 17, 2013)

I have had some bubba kush that was green as can be before harvest and after the cure it was a golden brown. It actually looked a little more gold than brown and it was great smoke so just cuz it's Brown doesn't mean it shit


----------



## zubey91 (Nov 17, 2013)

Its cuz youre not drying them out enough. At least thats what was happening to me when i first started growing and my buds would get brown in the cure jar


----------



## higgins2k9 (Nov 17, 2013)

It's chlorophyll, that's why flash dried weed tastes very plain and green like smoking fresh grass because it is something that gets released slowly and heat doesn't enhance the speed it comes out of the plant material. The slower you get the moisture out of your bud without it going moldy the better, and curing slowly releases the rest of the chlorophyll over time.


----------



## SpicySativa (Nov 18, 2013)

Buds turning brown sounds like mold to me... That shouldn't happen.

I use a SLOW dry (hang for at least one week), and a LONG cure (still have some buds I harvested over one year ago). Never had any buds turn brown... Even the buds that are over a year old are still green, and still have all the aroma, flavor, and potency they had right after harvest. Maybe more...

Can you describe your drying process? At what point did they turn brown?


----------



## Tamfjmy (Nov 19, 2013)

How on earth would flushing effect the color of the dried buds??


----------



## skunkd0c (Nov 19, 2013)

much of it is strain/pheno, cheese is very light green, some other skunks are almost brown when dry
these buds below are completely different shades of green, some a little brown
all dried and cured the same way







peace


----------



## PetFlora (Nov 19, 2013)

Flushing with bleach lol 



racerboy71 said:


> How on earth would flushing effect the color of the dried buds??


----------



## Yam (Jul 22, 2018)

Milovan said:


> Some of my harvested buds turn from bright green to brown so is this caused
> from not hanging drying branches in total darkness to dry out some?
> Why do buds turn brown and how do you keep your buds bright green after harvest?
> Anyone? Thanks for your help in advance.



I cut a branch off of my plant that was only 4 weeks into flower and my shut got lighter when it dried. Nice bright green. Although they were mainly in darkness for the whole dry. I hung it for 2 and a half days then cut the buds and later them out and had a fan blowing over top about a foot up. Even at 4 weeks in flower I had a decent smoke. Smelled very fruity. You could smell the kush smell but mostly fruity like a fruit punch smell. I didn't flush obviously bc the plant isn't done flowering. 

I think drying outside during the day was what probably did it. 
Interesting really bc I've NEVER seen or had brown weed that smelled and tasted phenomenal... ANYONE ELSE?


----------



## OPfarmer (Jul 23, 2018)

Yam said:


> I cut a branch off of my plant that was only 4 weeks into flower and my shut got lighter when it dried. Nice bright green. Although they were mainly in darkness for the whole dry. I hung it for 2 and a half days then cut the buds and later them out and had a fan blowing over top about a foot up. Even at 4 weeks in flower I had a decent smoke. Smelled very fruity. You could smell the kush smell but mostly fruity like a fruit punch smell. I didn't flush obviously bc the plant isn't done flowering.
> 
> I think drying outside during the day was what probably did it.
> Interesting really bc I've NEVER seen or had brown weed that smelled and tasted phenomenal... ANYONE ELSE?


Yep had wonderful golden weed in the early eighties. Columbian or alcopolco gold? Stuff tasted like smoked sausage, bong rips got us plenty wasted.

Have grown strains like old school Speed Queen, that were golden brown cured. Smelled good and tasted good.


----------



## Kronickeeper (Jul 23, 2018)

Mostly genetics but medium plays a role, hydro/DWC grown always came out very light green and the same strain/clone grown in soil or coco would always dry a darker green than the DWC grown. If it’s brown you’re probably doing something wrong though


----------



## LinguaPeel (Jul 23, 2018)

What causes brown weed? Not using h202? I'm goin to go ask ICMag and enjoy the silence. 

Every time I get brown weed it has to be cured for the dirt smell to convert to gods crotch. Probiotic weed holds its natural fresh color if you dont like the copper.


----------



## Yam (Jul 27, 2018)

OPfarmer said:


> Yep had wonderful golden weed in the early eighties. Columbian or alcopolco gold? Stuff tasted like smoked sausage, bong rips got us plenty wasted.
> 
> Have grown strains like old school Speed Queen, that were golden brown cured. Smelled good and tasted good.


Good to know... I guess it's the sun drying that turns the buds brown? I never au dry so idk. Always heard that sun will degrade thc so i stick to what's worked.


----------



## Viva México (Aug 16, 2018)

The excess humidity is what causes browsing after harvest.


----------



## Sithlord88 (Aug 17, 2018)

Yam said:


> I cut a branch off of my plant that was only 4 weeks into flower and my shut got lighter when it dried. Nice bright green. Although they were mainly in darkness for the whole dry. I hung it for 2 and a half days then cut the buds and later them out and had a fan blowing over top about a foot up. Even at 4 weeks in flower I had a decent smoke. Smelled very fruity. You could smell the kush smell but mostly fruity like a fruit punch smell. I didn't flush obviously bc the plant isn't done flowering.
> 
> I think drying outside during the day was what probably did it.
> Interesting really bc I've NEVER seen or had brown weed that smelled and tasted phenomenal... ANYONE ELSE?


Lol. Dont get impatient and take little nugs or branches that early.


----------



## powderhoundpup (Oct 21, 2020)

Viva México said:


> The excess humidity is what causes browsing after harvest.


That's what I'm thinking as well. I just finished growing three strains. I decided to jar and starting curing them as soon as they were dry enough to not go moldy. Only opening them for a little while a day while still moist. The strain with the most moisture while has taken on a brownish (Black Hulk) hue to it while the others remained quite green (Cake Bomb and Tropicana Cookies Purple). Still strugglin to find a scientific reason that would back this up.


----------



## Gemtree (Oct 21, 2020)

powderhoundpup said:


> That's what I'm thinking as well. I just finished growing three strains. I decided to jar and starting curing them as soon as they were dry enough to not go moldy. Only opening them for a little while a day while still moist. The strain with the most moisture while has taken on a brownish (Black Hulk) hue to it while the others remained quite green (Cake Bomb and Tropicana Cookies Purple). Still strugglin to find a scientific reason that would back this up.


Decomposition


----------



## Benji83 (Aug 3, 2022)

Viva México said:


> The excess humidity is what causes browsing after harvest.


I think this may be correct


----------



## Synchronicity (Aug 3, 2022)

I also think humidity plays a huge role. The longer you wait to chop, the greater role the humidity plays. It is also important during drying and curing.
In the seedling stage the plant likes more humidity (like at least 60 to 75%). As the plant matures, that number should lower to about 40% during mid to late flower and for drying.

My humidity on my last chop was at least 60% and probably higher and my top buds showed rot and mold. those top buds that did not mold turned brown during dry time. They are still potent but are not the same high as the lower green buds. It could have been much better but we had heavy rains and flooding this year and moisture got into my basement where I grow. I should have chopped earlier under the circumstances- but I was prompted time and again to wait, wait, wait. , which was correct but I was not thinking of high humidity since I never experienced it like that before.

So the moral of this grow- is to always pay attention to your RH and ventilation and temp and air flow when indoors. Cooler air holds less moisture and will give a lower RH than a warmer temp. So increasing light intensity can increase temp and therefore increase the RH. This is no good for big, fat buds which should have lower temps and lower RH.................... or you will get mold and rot..........

best regards and I know this is an old thread but it is still an important thing to consider before the freaking buttrot ruins your day..............

yo


----------



## Herb & Suds (Aug 3, 2022)

Synchronicity said:


> I also think humidity plays a huge role. The longer you wait to chop, the greater role the humidity plays. It is also important during drying and curing.
> In the seedling stage the plant likes more humidity (like at least 60 to 75%). As the plant matures, that number should lower to about 40% during mid to late flower and for drying.
> 
> My humidity on my last chop was at least 60% and probably higher and my top buds showed rot and mold. those top buds that did not mold turned brown during dry time. They are still potent but are not the same high as the lower green buds. It could have been much better but we had heavy rains and flooding this year and moisture got into my basement where I grow. I should have chopped earlier under the circumstances- but I was prompted time and again to wait, wait, wait. , which was correct but I was not thinking of high humidity since I never experienced it like that before.
> ...


I’ve had tons of issues in grows 
But buttrot sounds like the worst thing ever


----------



## Billy the Mountain (Aug 3, 2022)

Synchronicity said:


> ...
> *Cooler air holds less moisture and will give a lower RH than a warmer temp*. So increasing light intensity can increase temp and therefore increase the RH. This is no good for big, fat buds which should have lower temps and lower RH.................... or you will get mold and rot..........
> 
> *...So increasing light intensity can increase temp and therefore increase the RH*.


Your RH logic is ass-backwards

Water-holding capacity of air decreases with temperature, so the relative humidity will INCREASE with reduced temperature

Increased lighting and the corresponding heat will REDUCE the relative humidity


----------



## Leonards (Oct 15, 2022)

Milovan said:


> I forget the humidity reading but at outdoor harvest
> time in SoCal humidity is usually not a issue. I also had a couple
> of box fans going at the far end of the room not blowing directly on the hanging branches.
> 
> ...


----------



## Leonards (Oct 15, 2022)

Billy the Mountain said:


> Your RH logic is ass-backwards
> 
> Water-holding capacity of air decreases with temperature, so the relative humidity will INCREASE with reduced temperature
> 
> Increased lighting and the corresponding heat will REDUCE the relative humidity


The moisture will only help hold Heat


----------



## PJ Diaz (Oct 15, 2022)




----------

